# Video On Demand Extremely Slow Download??



## steeve725

Hi,

I have a HR20 High Def Receiver and I recently hooked up the VOD feature.

It takes me 24 minutes to download a 25 minute cartoon for my son. I can't imagine what a 2 hour movie takes?

Wow! I have tried downloading many different types of shows with the same results.

I have it hooked up with a CAT5 E patch cable to my Router.

I have Comcast for my high speed (Motorola SB5101 Modem) and a Vonage Router (Motorola VT2442-VD).

*I upgraded to the highest speed Comcast offers to see if this makes a difference. *

I purchased a new Modem, I now have the 5101 mentioned above, before I had the SB5100, to see if this helps.

I spoke with tech support several times; here is what I have done.

1. Reset the receiver
2. Reset the Network to factory defaults
3. Removed both the coax cables from the back of the unit, unplugged the power cord and plugged everything back in and forced a download 02468 upon start up
4. Directv Tech sent me to a site to verify my download and upload speed; speedtest.net My Ping is 43ms - *My download speed is (17435 kbps) My upload speed is (2809 kbps)*
5. I have deleted some items on my list to insure it has 60% or more free space on my HD.
6. The only thing I haven't done is wiped the HD to factory defaults as I don't want to loose all my items on my list, settings and guide.

What else can I do?

What is wrong?

Is anything wrong, or is this normal?

Can someone please help?

Thanks a lot!!!!


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

:welcome_s to DBSTalk!

I assume you mean HR20 (HD DVR) since the H20 does not and can not do On Demand.

As for download time. With Comcast and those speeds (I too have Comcast) you should be able to download SD programs in about half the time it takes to watch it.

The download speed is capped on DIRECTV's side and we can only download at about 3mb.


----------



## steeve725

Yes, its the HR20.


----------



## Justin23

You can also start watching it before it finishes downloading.

J


----------



## steeve725

Michael D'Angelo;1728665 said:


> :welcome_s to DBSTalk!
> 
> I assume you mean HR20 (HD DVR) since the H20 does not and can not do On Demand.
> 
> As for download time. With Comcast and those speeds (I too have Comcast) you should be able to download SD programs in about half the time it takes to watch it.
> 
> The download speed is capped on DIRECTV's side and we can only download at about 3mb.


The problem is, that I don't download in about half the time as you state, it takes 23-24 minutes to download a 25 minute cartoon,

For me it downloads in almost real time, saving maybe 1-2 minutes.

Whats the advantage of VOD if that's the case, I can just set it to record normally and watch it whenever.


----------



## totoros

If you are downloading 1-2 min faster for a 30 minute program, it should be okay as you can watch it while it downloads.


----------



## steeve725

totoros said:


> If you are downloading 1-2 min faster for a 30 minute program, it should be okay as you can watch it while it downloads.


Everyone is missing the point.

I have friends that download much fast than me.

One has virtually the same setup I have and even has the base Comcast package and downloads much faster than me.

Why?

I don't care about watching it while it starts, the fact is why is my download much slower than a lot of other peoples when I have a straight CAT5E ethernet cable from router to receiver and the fastest internet I can get.

Are people telling me that it's normal for it to download this slow?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I would be interested in seeing if you and your friend could try that comparison. The way I understand it, downloading "a little faster than real time" is perfectly within the design spec of the system.


----------



## steeve725

I was @ my friends house and that's when I saw VOD in action. 

We both have HR20, Comcast High speed and Vonage. We have exactly the same setup, he even gave me a spare enhanced CAT5 Cable.

When I got home I set my VOD and tested it out. That is when I discovered how slow it downloaded. 

He called me and we spoke about VOD and we both downloaded the same exact show to see if his system was faster than mine, we downloaded "Live from abbey road 6" and "Midnight movies" 2 different channels to see if the channel was to reason. 

"Live from abbey road 6" is 52 min in length and "Midnight movies" 1hr 27min in length.

He downloaded abbey road is 23 min, while it took me 49min. 

26 more minutes!

He downloaded Midnight movies is 41 min, while it took me 1hr 19min.

38 more minutes!

A big difference, when both of our systems are identical except his settings on his DVR and what he has on his list. I actually have more room on my HD.

Can you tell me why his is so much faster?


----------



## dettxw

steeve725 said:


> I was @ my friends house and that's when I saw VOD in action.
> 
> We both have HR20, Comcast High speed and Vonage. We have exactly the same setup, he even gave me a spare enhanced CAT5 Cable.
> 
> When I got home I set my VOD and tested it out. That is when I discovered how slow it downloaded.
> 
> He called me and we spoke about VOD and we both downloaded the same exact show to see if his system was faster than mine, we downloaded "Live from abbey road 6" and "Midnight movies" 2 different channels to see if the channel was to reason.
> 
> "Live from abbey road 6" is 52 min in length and "Midnight movies" 1hr 27min in length.
> 
> He downloaded abbey road is 23 min, while it took me 49min.
> 
> 26 more minutes!
> 
> He downloaded Midnight movies is 41 min, while it took me 1hr 19min.
> 
> 38 more minutes!
> 
> A big difference, when both of our systems are identical except his settings on his DVR and what he has on his list. I actually have more room on my HD.
> 
> Can you tell me why his is so much faster?


On cable you're sharing bandwidth with your neighbors. Unless your friend lives close by then he is likely sharing with different people and could have more bandwidth available to him.

You might try the downloads at different times to see if the amount of time they take changes. Try at 4am when most people are asleep.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

When it comes to DOD downloads...its all about Internet bandwidth....the more speed you have on your Internet connection, the faster the DOD downloads.


----------



## steeve725

Is there a way to increase bandwith on my side?


----------



## hdtvfan0001

steeve725 said:


> Is there a way to increase bandwith on my side?


Faster Internet service...


----------



## steeve725

Faster internet?

I have the fastest available internet in my area.

I have Comcast and last time I checked my speed @ www.speedtest.net my speed My download speed is (17435 kbps) My upload speed is (2809 kbps)

The way it is looking, I am out of luck.

I can downgrade to the slowest Comcast for $20 less per month and still get around 5 megs, which obviously wont make a difference since it will still be slow regardless.


----------



## n6nfg

I would be happy if I could get the VOD download speeds being talked about here!

My best speed is around 3/4 live for SD. Takes 45 minutes to download a 30 minute show. This has been fairly consistent over several days. My download speed from my DSL ISP is 5Mbs, speed tests confirm that the D* VOD is only taking around 2.0Mbs at best.

I am in the San Francisco Bay area of northern California, we must have really bad paths to the D* servers from this area


----------

